# What are your Disappointments you felt in the 2.0 update?



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 18, 2021)

*Please Note: This thread is not meant to hate on the game or try to tell others how to feel or think of the game this is just my own opinions and its fine to disagree, I am grateful that Nintendo has improved the game but there are some things that still bother me. I just wanna make that very clear:*

Okay so the one thing that really bothered me when the 2.0 update came out is that the airport system is still flawed. I was really hoping that after a year they would fix the annoying issues with the airport system how it takes so long to visit other people's islands, but then I found out its still the same. May I ask why? You see when you first have the DLC you had to watch this long cutscene about what it was about and thankfully once you see it you don't have to see it again. So why can't we just not have loading screens whenever we are visiting someone's island? Is it to much to even fix? The online play is still just has flawed as it was before the update came out.

Another thing that annoyed me is that they never even bothered to upgrade Nook's Cranny. You mean to tell me they added all of these new items in the game and the one upgrade to the shop is that it can only hold 5 items? I hate bringing this up and I know some may get tired of it but in New Leaf when you had the shop upgraded fully it was able to store so much variety of furniture items so why can't they even expand on it? Even if you don't have the DLC you're going to have problems obtaining the new items because its based on RNG if you get the new items or not. Its best to have the DLC because at least when you're inside Lottie's office you get most of the new items.

Finally and this last thing really bothered me and its the lack of bulk crafting. I know some people maybe annoyed by this but I'm sorry but I really hoped they would improve on the crating system. Even though they added the storage shed which is a great addition it still takes time to get materials out of storage and craft them. Not to mention you constantly have to keep mashing A if you want to continue crafting multiple items. My thumb is always so sore for crafting so many items especially fish bait. All I'm saying is that it would've been better if there was a feature that said "Craft multiple" that way it would not be so tedious.

In conclusion and I have to make this clear again, I do enjoy the 2,0 update and the DLC and I am very grateful for Nintendo for at least adding so much more to do in the game and its the best update we've had in a long time, but those 3 major things I mentioned was the thing that set it back from being perfect. Its okay if you disagree and I understand but I would like to know what are some of your disappointments you felt in the 2.0 update?


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 18, 2021)

Not getting more buildings to put on the island. I love Harv's Co-op, but I will never have more than 1 profile and 10 villagers on my island. I would have liked to see more optional buildings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2021)

still no bulk crafting :,,,,,,,(

edit: I also really want the megaphone back cause hunting for villagers is such a hassle.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 18, 2021)

The froggy chair is missing that classic brrrrrmph fart noise.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 18, 2021)

I think the update is incredible and I am so grateful to have it, particularly during a time when I need distractions. If I had to choose something I wish it had included, I guess it would be additional custom design slots or maybe allowing an extra two villagers on the island. That being said, I’m in no way complaining that the update didn’t contain these things! They did an amazing job.


----------



## Mint (Nov 18, 2021)

No new bridge/incline designs or ability to change the colour of the current ones. I was really hoping the Fairy-Tale bridge from New Leaf would come back.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 18, 2021)

no lemons, not even on kapp’n islands D:

also no zen bells like in new leaf, those were really cool where when you touch them everybody in the town hears it no matter where they are. They looked really cool too.

also moving the town halllll i know tons of people want this and some people are resetting just to move their town halls, it’s really kind of sad and i‘d think it would be a relatively easy thing to add.

and also the shrunk funk shuffle :/


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Another thing that annoyed me is that they never even bothered to upgrade Nook's Cranny. You mean to tell me they added all of these new items in the game and the one upgrade to the shop is that it can only hold 5 items? I hate bringing this up and I know some may get tired of it but in New Leaf when you had the shop upgraded fully it was able to store so much variety of furniture items so why can't they even expand on it?


I have to very much disagree here
Because in new leaf, when you remove all the items that are are in the NH cabinet, or sold by leif, there are only 5 items on sale as well.

Right now we are sold more items than in new leaf even with less shop upgrades.

The only thing we don't have in there is Gracie.
But she only actually sold 4 sets of furniture.
So its not like she added lots of variety.

But yeah, right now, we if you ignore gracie, we have more being sold to us per day than ever before.

If you add gracie, then we are lacking a selection of 4 item sets

So it's not as huge a deal as it might seem


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 18, 2021)

I wish we'd gotten the tropical fruit from the islands in New Leaf, and I can second wishing there was at least one more Nook's Cranny upgrade. Working towards the upgrades was actually one of my favorite things to do in the older games, weirdly enough, so it's disappointing there isn't another one! I also do miss some of the NPCs, especially Gracie-- I also wish Lyle was included in Happy Home Paradise, because he's one of my favorite characters. So yeah, while I'm happy with the update, I'm also a little surprised that it's the last one, because I still feel like there's so much more that could be added to the game.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 18, 2021)

- No bananas
- No perfect fruit
- KK not moving to Café
- It's small but is Brewster supposed to be this soft spoken?
- No GracieGrace + GracieGrace furniture
- More in-game pathways to choose from would have been groovy
- No Tortimer's Island + Minigames

That aside, I am really loving this update!!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 18, 2021)

- no multiplayer minigames
- still missing a lot of furniture, especially house plants & Nintendo-themed items
- no cafe part-time
- no tropical fruits
- no hotel, office building, grocery/mart, theater at HHP archipelago

Other than these, I love this game so much.


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 18, 2021)

I just wish they'd added more fruit, but otherwise, I really don't have much of a complaint !


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

To answer the question this time
The only thing the game is missing is a reason to actually play with friends
Some activities to do together that can't be done alone, and probably better not done alone, are strongly missing

They made this a game with multiplayer in mind, and yet they gave us no reason to
Its a shame
Mini games were lame before, but they were actually something to do.
And me and my friends did them a lot because we loved spending time in the game and together


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 18, 2021)

There's a few specific items I would have liked to see come back, but honestly they added so much that I can't really complain.

Maybe I would have liked to see more in the customization options for our homes and the rest of the island. More default paths, being able to change RS/the airport, enlarging the rooms in our house and more siding/roof options (especially the more fun ones from HHD and NL, like mermaid, mushroom, or gingerbread), outdoor rugs... but being able to change villager houses inside and out is awesome and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 18, 2021)

only thing that actually bothers me is that there's still no shopping basket for the ables sisters, just kinda frustrating having to go in and out of the fitting room repeatedly just to get different colors.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 18, 2021)

I feel like I have posted this somewhere else before but for a game that is advertise as a paradise getaway it still bothers me that there still isn't any bananas._ I mean... cactuses, dead trees, and baobab trees have been added_ 
There are QOL features that I feel like should have been added that I don't feel like listing because there are quite a few.
But things are what they are.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I feel like I have posted this somewhere else before but for a game that is advertise as a paradise getaway it still bothers me that there still isn't any bananas._ I mean... cactuses, dead trees, and baobab trees have been added_


I have mixed feelings on this 
People think of tropical when the hear islands
But I live around so many islands 
And not one of them is tropical 
If not for being a well established country 
My homeland would probably be seen as just as island 

So being an island paradise without tropical fruit never bothered me.
Because its an accurate depiction of where I do live 

So while I agree options to be different are nice
I do get annoyed when people think island must mean tropics


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I have mixed feelings on this
> People think of tropical when the hear islands
> But I live around so many islands
> And not one of them is tropical
> ...


 I get that, but honestly I just want to give Shari some banana trees around her house. Plus we do have snow.
Bananas were already part of the series and we have coconut trees which as far as I am aware are usually grown in the tropics anyway.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I get that, but honestly I just want to give Shari some banana trees around her house. Plus we do have snow.
> Bananas were already part of the series and we have coconut trees which as far as I am aware are usually grown in the tropics anyway.


Personally I'm glad the fruit got cut purely because I'm a completionist and will have the fruit even if it does not go with my theme
Right now my island is orange only everything so obvs no other fruit is allowed 
And on my old island where it was, I had no space for them 

But I do think if they had a new game where fruit was easy to get, and had no achievement tied to it, having more would be great for options.

Sorry if it seemed I was venting on you
People just say so often that an island means tropical, that they forget than so many, probably most islands, are not tropical


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 18, 2021)

The lack of QOL updates. I like the abd and the storage shed and the ability to travel from HHP to harvs and vice versa but bulk crafting and buying in bulk from ables and Nmt would be so wonderful. I’m sad it wasn’t included. Mystery island hopping would be great and if they can have us travel between HHP and harvs then surely island hopping should be possible so it’s annoying to have to go back to the airport between islands. I also wish that flowers could die or at least be stored because I’m starting to hate them because I have too many and it’s a pain to thin them out 

I do love the update though


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 18, 2021)

Shopping cart for Ables and Lemons. Honestly I’m pretty happy over all but I really miss lemons for some reason.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 18, 2021)

That we can't work for Brewster. I was looking forward to that the most. Going to a cup of coffee is cute and all, but the staying power for Brewster/the Rooster (for me) was working for him and the mini-game of taking the villagers/visitors/special NPCs orders.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2021)

I second the megaphone returning. We need it.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> That we can't work for Brewster. I was looking forward to that the most. Going to a cup of coffee is cute and all, but the staying power for Brewster/the Rooster (for me) was working for him and the mini-game of taking the villagers/visitors/special NPCs orders.


I'm not meaning to dis that aspect at all
But I do find it funny... or at least strange...
That some like me, find that one of the weakest and most disposable parts of new leaf
And others loved it so much


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 18, 2021)

it would have been great to get a multiplayer island with fun mini games like new leaf had. im so confused why nintendo wouldnt implement this because it would be a good reason for people to continue buying an online subscription. maybe they will change their minds and release another dlc down the road? i dont think its likely, but im so surprised they didnt do this in any form besides the timer. at least we have the timer!

also being able to turn down the music volume so i can hear the pretty sound effects would have been nice, but i wasnt expecting it so not much of a disappointment really


----------



## azurill (Nov 18, 2021)

I really love the update but there’s a few things a would have loved. Being able to use the extra playable characters as villagers houses instead. Being able to connect cliffs with bridges without needing a river. Being able to work for Brewster. The Gracie sets back. Being able to lower the music do I can hear the balloons better. Lemons and Mangoes back.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm not meaning to dis that aspect at all
> But I do find it funny... or at least strange...
> That some like me, find that one of the weakest and most disposable parts of new leaf
> And others loved it so much


I thought I'd be annoyed that we can't work for Brewster in NH but I'm honestly relieved; working for Brewster was kinda dumb in NL. I just ended up looking up how each character liked their coffee.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 18, 2021)

- Lack of minigames to play with friends. I still feel that both Kapp'n and Tortimer were implemented poorly. The mystery islands Kapp'n takes you to could've easily been folded into the Dodo Airlines with Orville or Wilbur mentioning strange islands that they see some strange islands while flying sometimes and could take you to them if you're interested. This would free up Kapp'n so he could take you to Club Tortimer where you could play minigames with friends like in New Leaf. The lack of anything of substance to do with friends other than visiting for like five minutes to check each other's shops is a glaring oversight. As it is, Tortimer's inclusion feels absolutely pointless other than making Cyrus more convenient.

- Not being able to work at Brewster's.

- Gyroids returning but only being small, more cutesy designs. I've been a fan of gyroids since the GameCube game and liked the various families and different sizes available. I still like the new gyroids for what they are, but I'm honestly disappointed that the old ones didn't come back and that I can't use them for decoration around the island.

- Not being able to increase the room sizes of our homes further. I'm jealous that the villagers in Happy Home Paradise can have up to two 10x10 rooms, but my houses I paid millions for can only have one big main room, three tiny rooms on the left, right, and in the back, and two awkward rectangles for a second floor and basement. The houses took a massive downgrade in New Horizons and I've had to make sacrifices to my creative visions on multiple occasions because someone thought this was a good idea for some reason.

- Lack of home exterior options compared to New Leaf. I was sort of looking forward to customizing exteriors until I saw that it was still fairly barebones. Also, some of the options feel pointless because they don't match with anything. Like a certain siding won't go with any of the roofs, doors not having the right color to match, that sort of thing.

- No truly stark white hair color option.

- Only some of the furniture returning rather than all. I'm glad that this update brought new stuff and brought some of the old stuff back, but yeah.

On that note:


Moritz said:


> I have to very much disagree here
> Because in new leaf, when you remove all the items that are are in the NH cabinet, or sold by leif, there are only 5 items on sale as well.
> 
> Right now we are sold more items than in new leaf even with less shop upgrades.
> ...


Five sets if you include the Card Series she sells in the interim sale period between seasons, as well as her selection of exclusive clothing.

- Gracie not returning and Labelle being pointless after you've done all the fashion checks.

- No shopping cart for Able Sisters' shop. It's a real time waster to keep going in and out of the dressing room. I can sort of see why they do this, so you don't run into storage overflow, but it's such a pain regardless.

- No Toy Hammer.


That's what comes to mind. If I forgot something, I'll make another post.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 18, 2021)

Halloqueen said:


> - Lack of minigames to play with friends. I still feel that both Kapp'n and Tortimer were implemented poorly. The mystery islands Kapp'n takes you to could've easily been folded into the Dodo Airlines with Orville or Wilbur mentioning strange islands that they see some strange islands while flying sometimes and could take you to them if you're interested. This would free up Kapp'n so he could take you to Club Tortimer where you could play minigames with friends like in New Leaf. The lack of anything of substance to do with friends other than visiting for like five minutes to check each other's shops is a glaring oversight. As it is, Tortimer's inclusion feels absolutely pointless other than making Cyrus more convenient.
> 
> - Not being able to work at Brewster's.
> 
> ...


I didnt include the clothing because  of label and the fact there is so much more clothing at the able sisters and we can buy it daily 

But I like to think my point still stands
That other than gracie and her few sets, the shop right now is bigger than ever before so the need for an upgrade only exists in the minds of those who had one before


----------



## inazuma (Nov 18, 2021)

missing lots of furniture. gimme that moth orchid and country streetlamp

why is there no grocery store and hotel at the happy home paradise ;-; i just want to built a place for shopping

the dialogue in happy home paradise is so bland and no variations. "but the best thing is standing at my yard and looking at the ocean!"
i miss when villagers have silly sayings back home or in happy home designer.

no multiplayer minigames. what should i do on my free time? my favorite is swimming at the hhp island with villagers but its so bland lol 

(well, i really really love the game still)


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 18, 2021)

Some QOL updates like bulk crafting or a cart at Ables would have been nice, and I'm disappointed to see that there wasn't an upgrade to Nook's Cranny. But I think the biggest letdown for me has to do with the DLC. During the direct, it showed that you were able to expand the amount of square spaces in a room. We can do that, but not to our own homes/villagers' homes. You're telling me that we get to use *every. single. perk.* we learn in HHP, but _NOT_ the expand room one??? Like, why?! I was so looking forward to editing my rooms to be 8x8 or 10x10, etc. I can't believe it's the one feature we aren't allowed to use on our island homes. It totally sucks... :/

All in all though, I'm really enjoying this update. I haven't been able to put the game down since it came out, so I'm getting a ton of play out of it after slogging through a dry spell of updates a few months ago.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 18, 2021)

I reset my one island and started over.  They've changed the game so that when you unlock the museum, it's immediately the big museum and Blathers accepts art.  I don't mind him accepting art but I miss the small, cute, wonderful museum that could so easily double for a mausoleum on a gothic island.  :-(


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 18, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I reset my one island and started over.  They've changed the game so that when you unlock the museum, it's immediately the big museum and Blathers accepts art.  I don't mind him accepting art but I miss the small, cute, wonderful museum that could so easily double for a mausoleum on a gothic island.  :-(


Yeah I realized that myself when I restarted my 2nd island. Seems like a strange change, because before you had to donate more to the museum in order for Blathers to expand the Art Gallery, but they somehow changed that. Kinda ruins the pacing.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Nov 19, 2021)

My biggest disappointment initially was not having a final Nook store upgrade but then . . .


Spoiler



I unlocked Wardell's shop and that made an upgrade pretty much superfluous.



Now, I would say that it is that the game does not favor giving you recipes you do not have over ones you do. My villagers and bottles still give me a duplicate more than half the time when there are so many recipes I don't have.

Counters are my other gripe. Why are both versions of the counter the wrong height to use in kitchens? Neither match the stove height. Also, they do not have corner pieces.

Edit- How could I forget that the biggest dissapointment is no bulk crafting!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 19, 2021)

My main disappointments:

No touch screen functionality added for patterns. I really wanted this because I hate using the joy stick and buttons to do it. Especially with the drift. It's a nightmare. Touch screen functionality is already in the game so why is it so limited?

Still cannot store flowers in storage. I don't understand why this isn't allowed.. in New Leaf, you could. And the fact that they now grow like weeds, I feel it's even more necessary to be able to put them away until you need them. Especially since you have to dig them up one by one to move them. It's annoying to have to dig them, move them somewhere, only to have to eventually dig them and move them again when you have to work on parts of your island.

I also wish that universal storage was a thing when travelling to people's islands. ABD is universal, why couldn't they make the storage universal also?

Still no multiplayer games/activities... I must say, when I first saw Kapp'n show up in the direct, I screamed for joy because I thought "They're bringing the island games back!" Only to see that it was just a variation of the mystery tours.. why increase the amount of players to 8 but then also take away any reason to actually have that many people come over?

I'm also a little disappointed that the Roost is in the museum and that the outside of the museum didn't change after upgrading it for the Roost. I also just really wanted more buildings to put on my island. But I totally understand they're probably limited with it, since the islands already lag as it it now.

And kinda a little thing.. but I'm so upset that I have the short pier variation for Kapp'n... Other people have much longer ones that they can actually decorate it better without blocking access to Kapp'n... I just kinda think it's unfair to make that be randomized, especially for people who started from the beginning when we didn't know what the pier was for. Now it's too late for me to restart and I'm just stuck with the short pier.. 

Also I wanted them to add more bridge/incline types, and more mailbox types. Well..  just more really lol

But with all that said, the stuff they did give us, I adore! I've been living my life inside ACNH lately lol, so even with all my complaints, I still think it's a fantastic game, and one of my favourites that I'll love forever ^_^


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 19, 2021)

- Still no option to change hourly music/adjust music settings
- Still no upgrade to Nook's shop. Kinda just bland. The shop is boring in my opinion without upgrades now.
- Max internal house sizes are still smaller compared to Population Growing (both our home and the villagers)
- Villagers are still kind of repetitive and don't have as much personality compared to previous titles. I miss villagers saying they originally thought I was a freak show lol when they first met me and stuff like that.
- Still no unique Nintendo-themed items like the Arwing and Master Sword which was a tradition for AC up until now for whatever reason
- You can still only have 10 villagers. It would be nice to have even at least 1 extra villager. In Population Growing you could have like 15 or so. I liked having more villagers. It was just a better experience having a large variety of different villagers like in PG.

Still an amazing game tho and the update brought a lot of epic stuff like sick new items and cooking/cropping vegetables. I also love how villagers can come into your home now. Slightly makes up for them having less personality etc compared to previous titles. But just by a little bit. Again I miss them saying they thought I was a freak show when they first met me etcetc like in Population Growing xDD





Edit: @UglyMonsterFace Wait some people get longer docks? WHAT? THAT'S NOT FAIR.  I'M REALLY UPSET ABOUT THIS. One of the things that makes me feel meh about Kapn is that his placement near my dock is just very boring and bland. I bet he looks cooler placed on the longer docks, like Funky Kong chilling in the big tree hut in Donkey Kong Country/Donkey Kong 64. Does anyone have any pictures of the longer dock? Man that's screwedd...


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 19, 2021)

This.




Where is it? Why hasn't it been brought back?  I designed my whole nl town around the windmill, and was planning it to be a big feature on my acnh island too.
It took me a couple of weeks into launch before I realised  it wasn't coming back


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 19, 2021)

Airysuit said:


> This.
> View attachment 414800
> 
> Where is it? Why hasn't it been brought back?  I designed my whole nl town around the windmill, and was planning it to be a big feature on my acnh island too.
> It took me a couple of weeks into launch before I realised  it wasn't coming back


I miss that too! I'd much rather prefer the old windmill to the new one we got lol


----------



## moon_child (Nov 19, 2021)

Airysuit said:


> This.
> View attachment 414800
> 
> Where is it? Why hasn't it been brought back?  I designed my whole nl town around the windmill, and was planning it to be a big feature on my acnh island too.
> It took me a couple of weeks into launch before I realised  it wasn't coming back


I actually had it all planned out in my mind that I’ll put this in my lavender field only to find out the windmill we were getting with 2.0 is the dingy metal one.


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 19, 2021)

Honestly the biggest disappointment with the update is that I thought it would be more fleshed out, instead I’ve found myself getting bored of it already within a week. It feels like it was a big advertisement to get people to buy the DLC; which I would’ve, except I don’t have the time for it(busy mom life)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 19, 2021)

there’s really not much, the update is near perfect. quality of life could’ve had improvements but it is what it is for a game like AC or else it wouldn’t be AC.

that said, i wish they added more fruits (we’re in an island it’s so silly there’s none of the island fruits) & gave us a Nook’s cranny upgrade. it’s also sad that they announced it’s the last major update, it means no other characters would be returning for a visit


----------



## meo (Nov 19, 2021)

The airport system not being improved as mentioned.
Room size options increasing with HHP but not with the base game. 
Able's/Nook Miles not being improved to multi-buy.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 19, 2021)

There are definitely QoL features missing (changeroom, bulk buying, bulk crafting) that would've made the game smoother but I can overlook them. IMO, ACNH has finally surpassed ACNL in terms of content and quality so I'm happy with that. Like, I literally couldn't go back to ACNL at this point.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 19, 2021)

moon_child said:


> I actually had it all planned out in my mind that I’ll put this in my lavender field only to find out the windmill we were getting with 2.0 is the dingy metal one.


Oh no that makes me so sad


----------



## Stikki (Nov 19, 2021)

I love the update! The game feels complete now and so much better than I could've imagined, so it's hard to raise any real complaints. I suppose I would've liked the ability to have a few extra villagers on our islands, just because from a selfish point of view, I would really like having more real occupied houses. I've got a few extra accounts to help with that, but it takes so long and costs so much that I'm already considering booting out most of them and just using the new improved fake building options that actually look really good.


----------



## samticore (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll say it on every one of these threads: Can't recolor brick fencing. Shattered my universe. /halfjoking

I also really wanted to redesign the town hall exterior to fit my theme. It was a bit of a pipe dream but when I saw that we could do exteriors on facilities in HHP I thought maybe...... but no :'(


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 19, 2021)

Can't have stuff hanging on partition walls. 
I mean logistically make sense if they did, maybe there's game limitations as to why you can do it.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 19, 2021)

Multiplayer games and labelle not being at harvs island recoloring our clothes


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 19, 2021)

Shopping at Able's still requires going in and out over and over.

Pulling direct from storage to craft. Sure, the sheds help but you now have to keep one in your pocket and put it out to use it.

Less dialogue when flying. I was REALLY hoping they'd cut back on that. Also switching the local/online play options would have been nice. Would have made it easier to click spam though the tedious menus. 

Bulk crafting, bulk buying nmt.

Can't use storage shed on other people's islands. 

Trip time to other islands is still way too long. 

Making the dlc paid when I can't buy it due to job loss

I could probably go on all day.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 19, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> Shopping at Able's still requires going in and out over and over.
> 
> Pulling direct from storage to craft. Sure, the sheds help but you now have to keep one in your pocket and put it out to use it.
> 
> ...


 the outdoor storage thing makes sense because you couldn't do it in the other games. Definitely the bulk buying and creating a option is something I would have liked but it doesn't really bother me in the long run. 
totally agree with you on the flying. I really wish they would just cut down the introductory scene. I wish they would have totally removed the returning scene because that's just a waste of time.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 19, 2021)

Still no bulk purchasing at Able Sisters. I seriously have to walk back in up to 5 times to get each color of an item I like.

Still no Nook's Cranny upgrade. We've been stuck with the same upgrade since April 2020.

Still no way to decline duplicate DIYs. This makes no sense. Why are we allowed to decline unknown DIYs? What is the purpose of saying no to a DIY you don't know?

Still no options to mute or turn down the background music.... Even games on SNES had sound controls for BGM and SFX.

Still can't place trees/shrubs/flowers in storage.

Still have small 6x6 rooms.

Still no way to skip the flyover cutscene in multiplayer. This is absolutely annoying that players are forced to sit through a loading screen just so a player can see the island from the sky.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Nov 19, 2021)

the update was super cool but got old fast. only _one _kappan trip per day, no bulk crafting or cooking, no option to bulk buy from able's either, the gyroids kinda suck {they feel like someone was trying way to hard to be creative when they were out of ideas and it really just doesnt work, not to mention we dont get any of the old gyroids. i really wouldve loved to have 4 trapped souls gargling and screaming in my home at all times  }

it also annoys me how they still havent got rid of all the unecessary dialogue in cutscenes. flying to other's islands is painful

im glad they've added a ton of new content to the game but jeez it still feels lacking i guess. not that each animal crossing should be an exact replica of the previous, but this one is kind of pitiful with how much was lost {and is still not here}


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm very happy with the update, but of course there are some things I would have liked to see:

-Bulk crafting
-Bulk buying from Tailor Shop
-More design slots
-Villager limit increased to at least 12 (optional)
-Gracie and her furniture
-Interior remodel/expansion for the Shop without changing the exterior
-Observatory for Celeste
-KK performing in The Roost
-Multiplayer activities

This last thing is something I never expected, but would have liked to see.  I would have loved a permanent shop/greenhouse to place on your island. I think a cute greenhouse would fit the vibe of NH really well. All of the topiary items and placeable trees and bushes could be sold there.  You could unlock special rewards from Leif, such as gardening outfits, and decorative items, and tropical fruits.  Maybe even working fertilizer to increase hybrid chances, and eventually *non breakable tools*. Or it would have been nice to see Serena back as a way to unlock unbreakable tools.  Even if the chances were pretty rare, it would add another thing to try to achieve for long haul players.


----------



## Doctor Quark (Nov 19, 2021)

The biggest gripe for me (and one that was probably never going to be remedied in the first place) is the fact that terraforming and redesigning your island's layout, despite arguably being the game's biggest selling point, is a very tedious process that hasn't been improved upon at all over the last year.  The fact that making adjustments has to be done square by square, and piece by piece, is nightmarish for somebody who wants to make significant changes.  Throw in the fact that moving structures can still only be done once-per-day, and still requires having the space you want the building to occupy be vacant, and it makes it really hard to appreciate that they (still blessedly) reduced the cost of doing so drastically.  I was very excited when they incorporated Happy Home's decoration interface into New Leaf and carried it over into New Horizons, but it makes not having something similar for decorating your island that much more egregious to me.

Ideally, there should have been a system right from the start that would let you design the island from an overhead view and would let you draw terrain, cliffs, water, paths, etc. and drag and drop buildings and structures where you wanted them.  You could pull items from your inventory just like with the housing interface and place those wherever you liked as well.  Then, in keeping with Animal Crossing's "play every day" motif, they could have simply rolled all of your costs for the adjustments together into one lump sum (or perhaps even a new loan if you'd already paid your house off) and then had the new layout take effect on the next calendar day.  It would have been a great way of making the process of redesigning your island much more efficient and enjoyable, which would have given me a greater reason to keep coming back, since shaping my island was very much the most interesting thing in New Horizons for me that wasn't present in previous games (save for New Leaf's relatively limited take on it).

The thing is, if it's not something that had been planned at some stage during development, it would probably be a nightmare to try and incorporate now.  I don't want to chalk the current system up to simply wanting more padding, but from my perspective at least, something like this seems a no-brainer.  It all gives me the feeling that they may have wanted to give us something like that from the get-go but it would have required more development time than they could afford.  Fingers crossed that they slip it in at some point, but I'm mostly resigned to the idea that it'll just be among the big features in the next game.

As for everything else, it all pretty much just comes down to QoL.  Most of y'all have already mentioned that the multiplayer element still needs a ton of work, both in regards to the tedium of the process and the general lack of activities to partake in.  Just to tie that into my previous remarks, giving Best Friends the ability to design your houses and islands with you would have been enormous, not just for the sake of fun but for the sake of making the current system much more bearable.  But I'd imagine that would be even more of a nightmare to implement, given the technical limitations, so I'll just keep dreaming about it for now.

EDIT:  As one added note - All the talk about the megaphones reminded me of one of the biggest things that's puzzled me since day one.  You have a phone and presumably everybody else on your island does as well.  Why can you not simply call a villager to locate them or invite them to do something or literally anything else?  Sometimes it feels like somebody on the development team forgot you can use your phone for more than Amazon or emergency services.


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't know if this counts, but I really wish the side reps I have were allowed to cook

My friend was playing on one, and its not an option For them to cook

My villagers even say they want them to learn how to cook, but they can't. 

(I haven't cooked much at all. Its just kind of annoying.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I don't know if this counts, but I really wish the side reps I have were allowed to cook
> 
> My friend was playing on one, and its not an option For them to cook
> 
> ...


Is this for real?? That sucks so much! If they're able to craft then they should be able to cook right?

I had a moment of sadness today since KK is on my island. I walked towards him and so the background music stopped as he sang. I could hear all the nature sounds and it was so peaceful! I didn't want to walk out of the square and back into the bouncy repetitive music. I wish so badly that was permanent. I really thought they might have added that to the update since it's so easy to do.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I don't know if this counts, but I really wish the side reps I have were allowed to cook
> 
> My friend was playing on one, and its not an option For them to cook
> 
> ...





Starboard said:


> Is this for real?? That sucks so much! If they're able to craft then they should be able to cook right?



All characters can learn to cook. They each have to individually buy the upgrade from the Nook Stop machine in Town Hall. Having the Resident Representative learn cooking on their account doesn't unlock it for all players.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 20, 2021)

The update has been a game changer for me, I love it and have been thoroughly enjoying the game. However, we really needed some more basic QOL updates as many have articulated before. The airport, atm/nook miles machine, the amiibo villager move in process etc...really wanted some improvements.


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 20, 2021)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> All characters can learn to cook. They each have to individually buy the upgrade from the Nook Stop machine in Town Hall. Having the Resident Representative learn cooking on their account doesn't unlock it for all players.


Yes, but its not an option in there either, you can log into the machine as a side rep,  but the option isn't there sadly,

 Everything else is though

Unless you need to be at a certain level,  but for all my reps its not avalible


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 20, 2021)

This is more my problem than the game's, but I want a store.
When the game said I was getting a job, I didn't expect to do Happy Home Designer again. I like it, sometimes even love it. But since Wild World added online I've wanted my own brick-and-mortar spot to sell excess items to other players. Judging from the amount of Buying/Selling threads in this forum, I'm probably not alone. Maybe hire a Villager to run a stand while friends are over or something, I dunno. Or a Nook Miles equivalent where you see random player's stalls on islands.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 20, 2021)

Only a portion of the old weeding set returned. Funny thing is we got the sloppy rug very early after the game released, and we get some sloppy items in the update. I haven't seen them all. Then we got the chocolate wall and floor with the game, but we don't get the Gracie's sweets set that would go with it.


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2021)

i’m quite happy with 2.0, but i’m honestly still really disappointed that the roost’s part-time job minigame from new leaf didn’t return. that was one of my favourite things about new leaf, and it was a lot of fun. i’m also disappointed that the amount of villagers you can have on your island wasn’t increased, there’s no new bridge/incline designs and QoL changes such as an “add to cart” option while shopping weren’t included.


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 20, 2021)

No customization for the resident services building :c Also I miss the dutch-style windmill from CF/NL.


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 20, 2021)

I haven’t put much thoughts about it but I really think the loading screens take just too much time! Also, I really hate the loading time it takes to enter my house! So every time I need something from my inventory, I get so upset that it’s gonna take a while to get it.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 20, 2021)

Lyrica said:


> I haven’t put much thoughts about it but I really think the loading screens take just too much time! Also, I really hate the loading time it takes to enter my house! So every time I need something from my inventory, I get so upset that it’s gonna take a while to get it.



I agree 100%. It always takes mad long to get into the game. Like what is that? lmaoooo


----------



## King koopa (Nov 20, 2021)

Honestly I'm pretty content with the update, but I do wish there was a little bit more. I agree with lots of people here how some items were brought back, but had ugly redesigns, and presumably no option to change them to the old style. Also, while it was a small feature in New leaf that really didn't do much, it was nice to work for Brewster. They could have expanded on that concept, and let you make your own coffee with the beans Brewster gives you as payment. Also this is the main part of the game, but why can't we craft in bulk? You would think it would be added, especially since there's a buy max option for daisy mae and for donating to gyroids. Same with the ABD, how come we can't order multiple Nook miles? That must be very tedious for those who sell lots of Nook miles tickets, props to you. So why isn't there a craft max option? Also, where is Digby and Lyle? I know it might be hard to implement them now since niko and Wardell exist there now, but it would be nice to here Digby being his usual, and Lyle talking super fast at the resort. Other than that, I'm pretty happy with what was given to us


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 20, 2021)

JulianSG16 said:


> This is more my problem than the game's, but I want a store.
> When the game said I was getting a job, I didn't expect to do Happy Home Designer again. I like it, sometimes even love it. But since Wild World added online I've wanted my own brick-and-mortar spot to sell excess items to other players. Judging from the amount of Buying/Selling threads in this forum, I'm probably not alone. Maybe hire a Villager to run a stand while friends are over or something, I dunno. Or a Nook Miles equivalent where you see random player's stalls on islands.



This. It would be so nice to have a way to sell/trade excess items in game if you have nintendo online. It would give another reason to get the service. Pokemon SWSH had a thing where you could send a random pokemon out into the void and get another random pokemon back that someone else sent. That would be nice for diys and items. I mean we still need Cyrus and stuff because online won't last forever and not everyone will be able to get it, but this kind of system would just be an added bonus you pay for via nintendo online. They could put it behind a 5 star island lock or something to help with quality of trades. And your last suggestion is gold. It would be like a market plaza thing you go to.


----------



## Harebells (Nov 20, 2021)

I had hoped we'd get the option in thr Able Sisters to keep trying clothes on after purchasing  the first outfit. Just a little "would you like to keep shopping?" message rather than kicking me out to start all over again. A tweak allowing you to see storage and pocket space would have been appreciated too.

I was a tiny bit disappointed that you couldn't invite villagers to have coffee with you. Not via amiibo, but in a similar way to the villagers inviting you to their house/inviting themselves to yours. It's nice randomly coming across villagers in The Roost, but I'd have loved it if they ran up to you wanting to go for coffee, or it came up as part of the random villager dialogue. 

Otherwise I'm really pleased with the game, I was before 2.0 and continue to be now.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Yes, but its not an option in there either, you can log into the machine as a side rep,  but the option isn't there sadly,
> 
> Everything else is though
> 
> Unless you need to be at a certain level,  but for all my reps its not avalible



I mean, yeah. The upgrade is unlocked at a certain point. All of my side characters are both able to cook, so saying that side characters can't cook isn't correct.

I'm not sure if people have figured out exactly what unlocks the upgrade. For some people, the issue was that they hadn't unlocked K.K. Slider yet, which would also block the upgrade from the Resident Representative. Since this is just for a side character, my guess is that it may be tied to Tom Nook's crafting/customizing workshops? So I'd have the side characters talk to him and go through all of his tutorial stuff, wait until the next day, and see if that unlocks it.


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 20, 2021)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I mean, yeah. The upgrade is unlocked at a certain point. All of my side characters are both able to cook, so saying that side characters can't cook isn't correct.
> 
> I'm not sure if people have figured out exactly what unlocks the upgrade. For some people, the issue was that they hadn't unlocked K.K. Slider yet, which would also block the upgrade from the Resident Representative. Since this is just for a side character, my guess is that it may be tied to Tom Nook's crafting/customizing workshops? So I'd have the side characters talk to him and go through all of his tutorial stuff, wait until the next day, and see if that unlocks it.


Oh that would make sense, I havent gotten around to doing the customizing, thats probably why. 

Then im wrong you can cook. I'll try that


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

i'm disappointed the other nintendo villagers weren't added.  I miss wolf link!  And Epona!  Heck, all the legend of zelda villagers!  i mean i have the full set of legend of zelda amiibo, but the villagers and the furniture linked to them is unobtainable?  whyyyy ninty?


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2021)

Spoiler: HHP dlc spoilers



So I wanted to give my family member the hhp partition from the diy, but it wouldn't let me when I tried to select and drop the item when I was in their island and in mine, which is pretty sad to be honest


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 21, 2021)

i don't know if anyone's wrote this yet, but...


when i found out you couldn't put anything underneath the pergola or gazebo, i was so disappointed... :<


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 21, 2021)

The only thing that bums me out is that there was never an option made where villagers could take up the extra player slots so you could have more then 10 villagers.

If a new player wanted in the island but the list was full, it'd be simple as an Amiibo Campsite  move-out, just select which one you want to move out and bam, you have a place for you now. If they were worried players would randomly kick out other player's favourite villagers, then perhaps it would also be better to have an Island Representative ok this via Tom Nook's menu page prior or after. 

That's what I would've liked.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 21, 2021)

Not being able to remodel/move resident services is the only big thing I can think of.


----------



## softsy (Nov 21, 2021)

my disappointment was learning that this is the last update!
i would actually consider that this update is what finally makes the game feel "complete", but i wish all this stuff was here at launch. (acnh is my first ac game so i don't really have a baseline or knowledge of previous content that didn't make it into nh)

if they're done with major content updates then i think they could at least have given us the ability to increase our custom design slots, etc or added QoL updates that give the game more longevity, but they probably figured the people who want to play longer would get their hands on hhp to solve that problem


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 21, 2021)

Outside of the obvious ones everyone has mentioned.

No moss variation of the stone fencing.

No modern variations of exteriors. How am I gonna make my futuristic space vacation home work with a wooden hut? I would’ve also liked exterior changes to buildings on the island. Since we might not ever see an upgrade to Nook’s Cranny, it would’ve been nice to give it that modern Nook & Go look.

There are conveniently 8 seats in the airport…
What are they for? Friend’s can’t visit Harv’s island or Paradise Planning (if you both have the DLC). Would’ve been nice to show off the facilities you designed or check out the shops at Harv’s. Or maybe go to an island with mini games.

Well I guess it’d be a little annoying visiting an island just to fly to another one, then another, then back to the host’s island to catch a flight back to yours… All those loading screens…


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2021)

I really enjoy the update and have few complaints about it, however there are some things I would have dearly loved to see included.

1)Ability to put flowers in storage
2) Improvements to villager dialogue
3) At least one upgrade for the Nookling’s store
4) Customization options for Resident Services
5) Some minigames for multiplayer, similar to Tortimer’s island

One other thing about it that bothers me (that I’ve seen lots of people mention) is that now my island lags significantly worse than before, and in more areas. Not sure if this is something that can be fixed in the future but I hope it is.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 21, 2021)

A _major_ disappointment is a lack of co-op. Outside of trading and browsing your friend's island and shops, there isn't much incentive to play properly with friends. They could very much improve the older mini-games to actually make them fun or something similar to Mario's party. It seems super lame that we can't even explore islands together like how we could visit Kappa in NL. 

Going off a very basic list that I don't particularly mind but would have really appreciated: 
-Why doesn't Abels have a shopping cart feature? Buy piece by piece is super tedious especially when you're shopping for friends or with them.
-The gifting and ordering limit needs to be increased.
-Still can't move the Plaza, my whole island just feels off because I can't move it over 2-3 blocks.
-Moving buildings needs to be done 2-3 times before you get it in the spot you want because the game can't let you move it over a single space in one go, I see no reason for this? 
-While I don't see a need for an expansion on Nooklings (I think the NL expansion would ruin the island aesthetic) another traveling merchant would be fine who sells housewares on the pricer end of things. 
-A proper trading system for players. The dev team has to know this is the major play point for a lot of people.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Nov 21, 2021)

I was really hoping to see crystals


----------



## FaerieRose (Nov 21, 2021)

I’m happy with the 2.0 update overall. The only things I really want now are more mini-games (including the cafe part-time job) and the ability to change the exterior of town buildings.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 22, 2021)

Only that terraforming can't be done in some sort of bulk setting. It's a very tedious process- otherwise, I'm 99% satisfied!


----------



## spicedb (Nov 22, 2021)

I still wish we could see voided villagers over at the plaza, walking around, asking if you have been doing well since they moved. That was the one thing I hoped they would add. I’m happy with 2.0 otherwise.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 22, 2021)

The volleyball net has a glitchy flickering "shadow" right under it as you walk past it


----------



## pochy (Nov 22, 2021)

alot of the complaints listed seem to have one major critique–
crafting, airport dialogue, buying at ables, buying nmt, terraforming, they‘re all tedious and take a lot of time.

i don‘t want to say it this way, but alot of the features seem to have been padded out in favor of being timeconsuming instead of idk, being convenient and useful. i was waiting for this update to see if i was wrong and if nintendo would take action but i guess not. 

remember meow coupons? in acnl, if you finished one of the initiatives, meow coupons were automatically added to your balance, which you could collect at any time from the cat machine. no time limit or expiration of the coupons, either. 

in acnh, nook miles have the same function- except you have to take out your nookphone, open the app, click ‘+’, scroll over to completed quest and then click ‘a’. for every single (daily) quest. and if you forget to collect them, they just disappear the next day.

idk. it all feels very unnecessary. and terraforming is a huge pillar of acnh. so why make it so tedious? i get the whole hard work = rewarding thing, but does time=work? we know that the hardware is not an issue, it could easily run a hhd style island designer for the cliffs and inclines. for a game so centered on decorating and styling your island, you’d think they’d have considered this.

almost feels as if acnh is attempting to make up for lack of content by betting on the fact that we have nothing better to do than to repetitively click the same buttons for hours and consider it gameplay.
but what do i know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

i do like the gyroids tho ( ・∇・)


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 22, 2021)

This is really my bad, but for some reason I thought being able to use the able system designs in different directions meant that we were going to be able to "turn" our patterns, which would have saved a lot of path spaces for me. So color me surprised when no, you cannot do that! cue xtreme sad girl hours


----------



## Envy (Nov 22, 2021)

1. No Nook store upgrade. This was in the datamine since the beginning, so it's baffling.
2. Villager interaction remains unimproved. Although I suppose I've gotten used to it by this point, since it has been horrible from City Folk on.
3. No improvement on handling flowers. They're such a pain.
4. I love the partition walls, but they need a lot of improvement. For one, they need to be varied in width, because the current size is so wide and makes it awkward.
5. Missing objects. I have to give them a lot of credit for what was added in the update, I really do. But I'm heartbroken that the harpsichord (my favorite keyboard instrument) did not return.
6. Some NPCs are still missing. Why not have Copper and Booker? Were they scared of having more buildings on the island? I find that baffling. Not all of us have all of our space filled up. I could have used more buildings.
7. HHP did a lot to improve on the HHD framework, but one thing that's disappointing is the decrease in venues.
8. House exteriors. We needed more of them, and more varied. This really feels lacking when you're in HHP.
9. Golden tools should have been made unbreakable. The idea of the early tools breaking in New Horizons makes a lot of sense, with the in the wild on your own theme. But having the Golden tools still break is just ridiculous. I don't know why weapon/tool durability games just can't get this right: It's perfectly fine to have that system when you're starting, as long as you are eventually working toward an unbreakable tool/weapon later on.

I don't want to take away from the fact that 2.0 and HHP are fantastic and they overall did much more in them than I could have ever dreamed. I hope people are not too harsh on NH. Every single Animal Crossing game has flaws. New Horizons improved upon some things that were clunky in NL (outdoor furniture placement was horrible in NL) and is really a fantastic AC game in of itself.


----------



## Nkosazana (Nov 22, 2021)

no bulk crafting
no perfect fruit
no multiplayer games like in new leaf.
Brewster being in the museum ?_? (this one i hate the most)
They added alot but didnt really fix any of the other issues whish is a bummer. But it seems like they will stop working on the game since the update was the last content update.


----------



## Livia (Nov 22, 2021)

-we still can’t play hide and seek with our villagers. That was one of my favorite things to do in CF.
-can’t move or change the exterior of Resident services
-Brewster talks too quietly
-crops don‘t grow on the beach
-the changes made to villagers wearing custom designs. Before the update they only wore the pro designs that were displayed. Now they wear the regular ones too. I don’t want my villagers wearing any custom designs,  but now I can’t stop them
-I don’t like that Isabelle announces the visiting npc. I liked finding that out for myself


----------



## Loreley (Nov 22, 2021)

The ordinances. Why is the beautiful ordinance even in the game? Flowers overtake your town within a few days of rain I feel. It's not like growing hybrids takes forever - and just trading them online is the best shortcut anyways. Tree branches aren't stopped from spawning, even weeds can still appear. Early Bird and Night Owl only make a measly hour of a difference. Bell boom is the only one to consider using.

I really feel they could've done better here.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 22, 2021)

Loreley said:


> The ordinances. Why is the beautiful ordinance even in the game? Flowers overtake your town within a few days of rain I feel. It's not like growing hybrids takes forever - and just trading them online is the best shortcut anyways. Tree branches aren't stopped from spawning, even weeds can still appear. Early Bird and Night Owl only make a measly hour of a difference. Bell boom is the only one to consider using.
> 
> I really feel they could've done better here.


I actually like night owl only because when I do get on to play, everything is always closed. I know I can TT, but I'm just so lazy lol. But yeah beautiful should had stopped weeds, sticks, and rocks. Then it'd be worth it.


----------



## azurill (Nov 22, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I actually like night owl only because when I do get on to play, everything is always closed. I know I can TT, but I'm just so lazy lol. But yeah beautiful should had stopped weeds, sticks, and rocks. Then it'd be worth it.


I really like the night owl ordinance as well. I was always just missing being able to get to Ables before it closed . The shop closing one hour later doesn’t bother me since I won’t be playing later then 11 anyway.I am just glad I don’t have to time travel back just to get to Ables before 9.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 22, 2021)

They did us dirty by not adding the ability of being able to work for Brewster in his cafe. That was one of my favourite parts about having Brewster in New Leaf. Without it, I'm already bored of the stupid cafe. 

I also hate that it takes ages to get anywhere from the airport. You would have thought that with everyone complaining about that, Nintendo would have made some kind of effort. 

Villager dialogue is still rough and repetitive. It's like talking to robots everyday.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 22, 2021)

Loreley said:


> The ordinances. Why is the beautiful ordinance even in the game? Flowers overtake your town within a few days of rain I feel. It's not like growing hybrids takes forever - and just trading them online is the best shortcut anyways. Tree branches aren't stopped from spawning, even weeds can still appear. Early Bird and Night Owl only make a measly hour of a difference. Bell boom is the only one to consider using.
> 
> I really feel they could've done better here.


For real! I find that the weeds still grow faster than they did in NL with the ordinance on. I was butthurt.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm still waiting for sugarcane. I guess I have to wait until next Monday, unless Leif decides to stock the same crops AGAIN.

I really wish the people here could be on the ACNH team at Nintendo lol. Maybe the game could have been closer to perfection? Someone said it could have been legendary and maybe it could have haha.

Disclaimer: I'm very happy for the effort they put into the 2.0 update and I like that they listened to a lot of things we suggested. I just need to vent a bit!


----------



## Mialina (Nov 23, 2021)

Still unable to bulk craft.
Need more fruits.
Change bridges and incline colours or just add a few new design.
Buying all at once from Ables.
More interesting mystery islands.
But still, i really like the update. (Sheds are awesome)


----------



## petaI (Nov 24, 2021)

no exotic fruits!!!! we literally live on an island
it wouldve been cool if we had two native fruits (one regular, one exotic/tropical) 
also no quicker/more convenient way to terraform, no ability to store flowers/trees/bushes, no bulk crafting, no ability to move resident services, no store upgrade
i definitely feel like nintendo could've given us one more "major" update that is mostly for convenient/quality of life stuff
either way im still pretty happy with 2.0


----------



## river (Nov 24, 2021)

No Nook's Cranny upgrade... I mean, that's just rude at this point


----------

